

An interactive music video - swombat
http://soytuaire.labuat.com/

======
swombat
Found via [http://thenextweb.com/2009/06/01/mesmerizing-soy-tu-aire-
int...](http://thenextweb.com/2009/06/01/mesmerizing-soy-tu-aire-interactive-
music-video-leave-dreamland/)

Pretty damn cool concept. You certainly pay more attention to a song when
you're basically creating a visual representation of it (dancing on mouse?)...

